# 1911 Gunsmith



## Davans (Jan 17, 2012)

I live in McDonough. I just bought a couple of Colt 1911's and I'm looking for someone to do some work.


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Jan 18, 2012)

Jim Stroh - owner/operator of Alpha Precision.  One of the premier pistolsmiths around.  Former pistolsmith of the year...

http://www.alphaprecisioninc.com/


----------



## Davans (Jan 19, 2012)

Arokcrwlr said:


> Jim Stroh - owner/operator of Alpha Precision.  One of the premier pistolsmiths around.  Former pistolsmith of the year...
> 
> http://www.alphaprecisioninc.com/



Thanks for the link. I'm not sure I'm ready to make that kind of investment just yet. I'd like to find someone local to get some advise on the condition of the used Colt LWO. I bought and help me out with a slide stop issue. I don't think it is serious but I didn't want to start filing and changing parts myself.


----------



## Joe_Atlanta (Jan 21, 2012)

I highly recommend John Harrison ( http://www.harrisoncustom.com/ ). His _Function Reliability Tune Up_ is a must if you rely on your 1911 for personal defense. Although his big custom builds are booked months in advance, as a service to local shooters he saves some of time for small repairs and tune ups to be done as needed. There is plenty of info on his site in the FAQ section and you can email him with your questions. His shop is in Kennesaw.

If you want someone closer to McDonough that's not necessarily a 1911 specialist, I've heard  Moss Pawn in Jonesboro has a pretty good gunsmith (http://www.mosspawn.net/ ).


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 21, 2012)

I believe I used to work with John many moons ago.. As I recall he was a Sig Sauer fan back then.

I picked up a Charter Arms 357 mag revolver that had an issue he pointed out to me that I may never have found...


----------



## GunslingerG20 (Feb 17, 2012)

John Harrison is an EXCELLENT 1911 builder!!!! I've known him for many years and his work is outstanding (and he's a really good guy, to boot!!). He builds a VERY nice commander-sized CCW gun that beats anything else I've encountered yet. You can't go wrong with John!!


Another outstanding 1911-smith is Rusty Kidd. He works out of David's Gun Room in Norcross. Rusty has built several 1911-variants that have won world championships in IPSC. He built my Limited-class Para P-16(Long before the factory offered one that they call a "limited class") back in '97 and it still has NEVER malfunctioned, even after 15 years of competition and literally hundreds of thousands of rounds run through it!!!


----------



## VANCE (Feb 20, 2012)

rusty is no joke....he is the best


----------

